# How do you think the Dawgs looked a G day?



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

I think we looked pretty solid on defence!! How about Justin Houstin! We had a some drop balls, but Caleb King looked pretty good to me. I was pleased all around. I don't know about a national championship, but if we stay healthy we will definatly be a force to reackon with. We are definatly stacked at QB. Logan Gray looked good maybe had a better game than Joe Cox. Either way if they can get some pruduction from those tight ends our offence will be on point. Carlton Thomas had a pretty good game too. I think Willie Wonka was the prize of the day!!!! I hope it rolls over to regular season. Stay healthy dogs! GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> like i said in the thread i started earlier during the game...the WR's and TE's were missing very WELL thrown balls 2 of which would have resulted in TD's....seems like same ol same old for them. QB's looked decent under little pressure- but you don't want to get em' hurt so it hard to simulate real defensive speed...but that being said- i'd of thought they'd have put up bigger #'s....I only watched it through half time though- so they may have turned it on in the 2nd half...if you're a dog, not to shabby...fun day and good TV pub for them.



Sorry I didn't mean to derail your thread!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 11, 2009)

Caleb King may be watching from the sidelines after watching Carlton Thomas play today....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Caleb King may be watching from the sidelines after watching Carlton Thomas play today....



That little Carlton Thomas is a slick little rascal aint he. I think him a Caleb will make a good tandum


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 11, 2009)

I was more impressed with Logan Gray, than Cox.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> I was more impressed with Logan Gray, than Cox.



I was too. If cox struggles we will get see alot of him I'm sure


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 11, 2009)

i was inpressed with logan gray today. nothin like compertition to makes players work hard. at life speed the flea flicker would have been a sack the defenser ran by the qb rather then hittin him. i ready for the season now. tuff your signiture is lookin better every day.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> i was inpressed with logan gray today. nothin like compertition to makes players work hard. at life speed the flea flicker would have been a sack the defenser ran by the qb rather then hittin him. i ready for the season now. tuff your signiture is lookin better every day.



Man I love to read your posts!


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 11, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Man I love to read your posts!



yo bubs i preciate that for sore. lets me know when they figger out who gone win the west so i will know who mine dawgs will be playin.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2009)

From what I saw they'll be lucky to get 9 wins this season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> From what I saw they'll be lucky to get 9 wins this season.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> From what I saw they'll be lucky to get 9 wins this season.



Why dont you elobrate?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 11, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> From what I saw they'll be lucky to get 9 wins this season.



Gonna be a long row to hoe. I have faith.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

Still waiting


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 11, 2009)

Aaron Murray really impressed me throwing the ball, as did Carlton Thomas at TB, Derek Rich looked good at TE, and Justin Houston at DE.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

Greg Tench said:


> Aaron Murray really impressed me throwing the ball, as did Carlton Thomas, Derek Rich looked good at TE, and Justin Houston at DE.



I agree I can't wait until Murray is ready he is going to be great. The D looked awsome, and Houston that dude was all over the football. I know that you can't judge this season from today, but I liked the way we played on both sides of the ball to finish the Spring. I hope we stay healthy through the summer and take it to the Fall. GO DAWGS I can't wait.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd still like to have seen some power at tailback. Samuel is our best bet there. Hope he comes back at full strength.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

Muddyfoots said:


> I'd still like to have seen some power at tailback. Samuel is our best bet there. Hope he comes back at full strength.


Me too. If he doesnt I think we will be just fine though.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 11, 2009)

It was good to see some college football even if it was UGA playing 

Gray had a better day, and whoever that back was at the end was quick but was it because he had fresh legs?  Not sure if he played earlier but that TD run made everyone else look like they were running in sand.  That DE that is a senior that didn't play last year was just rolling people over.

Several plays like the flea flicker were big loss plays, several "no calls" to let the offense air it out would have been demolition sacks in real game.

Aside from the bright spots mentioned above I thought it was an average performance.  But it was only a spring game after all...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> It was good to see some college football even if it was UGA playing
> 
> Gray had a better day, and whoever that back was at the end was quick but was it because he had fresh legs?  Not sure if he played earlier but that TD run made everyone else look like they were running in sand.  That DE that is a senior that didn't play last year was just rolling people over.
> 
> ...


Yeah I know its amazing how average can make some of us get so fired up. Maybe its just because we got to watch some college football agian. Even if it was just UGA Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> It was good to see some college football even if it was UGA playing
> 
> Gray had a better day, and *whoever that back was at the end was quick but was it because he had fresh legs?  Not sure if he played earlier but that TD run made everyone else look like they were running in sand.*  That DE that is a senior that didn't play last year was just rolling people over.
> 
> ...





I dont think it was just because he had fresh legs. The kid can move....His size is his most limiting factor

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gfhtSE0WGs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8gfhtSE0WGs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FootLongDawg (Apr 11, 2009)

Greg Tench said:


> Aaron Murray really impressed me throwing the ball, as did Carlton Thomas at TB, Derek Rich looked good at TE, and Justin Houston at DE.



I agree.  Murray can whip that ball in there.  We need to remember there were a lot of good un's that did not play.
Owens, Vance, Sturdavent come to mind.  Hurry back Samuels & Jackson!!! although that Thomas is quick as a cat. Note to Coach Richt: How about wearing the jerseys with names on the back.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that boy can run BlackSmoke I know its just UGA though


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Man that boy can run BlackSmoke I know its just UGA though




Thought ya'll would like that video. Given it is against HS competition, but to quote Outkast...."I like the way you move"


----------



## x-mark (Apr 12, 2009)

#30 showed some real speed today.  He is a little undersized but he is young and UGA has good strength coaches.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> From what I saw they'll be lucky to get 9 wins this season.



Well Old Man, if you had worn your glasses, the game would have been much clearer for you.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 12, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> From what I saw they'll be lucky to get 9 wins this season.



Yawn.....


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 12, 2009)

ODW, I think you oughta spit Terbacky juice between his eyes.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 12, 2009)

The Dawgs just need to get healthy.........quick!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> ODW, I think you oughta spit Terbacky juice between his eyes.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Apr 12, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> ODW, I think you oughta spit Terbacky juice between his eyes.



Hope he likes Red Man Golden Blend....


----------



## biggabuck (Apr 12, 2009)

Mettenberger looked good to me he has the size we need at QB. But Caleb looked slow and scared like he always has looked. If Washaun isnt the real deal we are in big trouble at TB.That #20 looked real quick but can he carry it 25 times a game? The O  line was real bright spot and we didnt have 2 starter in and the D will be a force!!!!  But it was a G-day we never show all the cards.


----------



## Thanatos (Apr 12, 2009)

We are not an elite SEC team. One thing you need to have is a great QB to contend for SEC Championships and then National Championships . We have a good QB. I set my hopes high for Cox to come and and lite the world on fire at QB this year. All the scrimmages point to average QB play. I expected more and hopefully we get it come September.

HB's looked good to me. We will be fine there. 

I sure hope that our defense is really that good. If not our offense is going to struggle. 

I critiqued the things above, but I have to add this disclaimer. WE STILL HAVE 25 PLAYERS INJURED. Those guys coming back and having the recruits this summer will make a big difference.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanatos said:


> We are not an elite SEC team. One thing you need to have is a great QB to contend for SEC Championships and then National Championships . We have a good QB. I set my hopes high for Cox to come and and lite the world on fire at QB this year. All the scrimmages point to average QB play. I expected more and hopefully we get it come September.
> 
> HB's looked good to me. We will be fine there.
> 
> ...


I kinda agree with you  a little. I do hope that Cox steps up and becomes what I think he's capable of. I allso hope gray can step up if Cox can't. I know it was just scrimmage but maybe the horeshoe will come to Athens for a little while and everything will come together. If the D that played Sat shows up in Sept. we should have a good year.


----------



## gordoshawt (Apr 12, 2009)

I was really disappointed with Caleb King. After hearing about him all through high school I figured he would be a beast, but running slow and horizontal in the SEC will get you nowhere. It looks like it takes him a good 8 steps before he decides to stick it on up in a hole. 

Carlton Thomas looked good, but can he tote the rock more than 10 times a game w/o having to be carted off the field? 

Joe Cox looked alright, but not for UGA. I liked Gray and Murray.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2009)

Hard to judge a team from a spring game. If the QB's do well and we run up and down the field then that means the D is bad. If the defense is stuffing the offense then the O is bad. Quite frankly, after last year I was pleased to see the D play like they did. I think we'll have the best secondary talent wise that we've had in a few years. Evans at safety seems like a good move and Sanders Commings, Brandon Boykin, and Nick Williams look to be the real deal. I know, Williams is a LB. I really like the young talent on D a lot! Joe Cox looks serviceable but I wish the staff hadn't just handed him the reigns right after Stafford declared. Richt has sometimes been overly stubborn when it comes to playing less talented guys because they are upper classmen. From what I've seen, I think Gray gives us the best chance of winning. He looked like the better QB to me, more arm strength, MUCH better runner... Not to mention, he was also playing with the #2 offense. Murray is a star in the making. That throw he made when he was rolling out to the right and threaded the needle for about 45 yards! Nice! Mett is a big kid with a great arm but he looked like a freshmen out there more so than Murray. The RB's will be fine in the fall when everyone is healthy. Also, there were 25 guys on the bench including several projected in the 2 deep and as of right now only 2 of those are projected to miss game time in the fall. It'll look a good bit different come Sept.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 13, 2009)

I give Cox three games max before he is replaced as starter.


----------



## jclark (Apr 13, 2009)

as far as the D goes this year....two words...Marcus Washington.  We missed him dearly last season and two seasons ago we got waxed the couple of games he was injured..most glaringly in the  Tenn. game.  Hope he stays healthy...he'll be back to starting in the middle sooner than later or maybe fills the need as a Charles Johnson style bullrush end.  He was tossing our O line around like play toys.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 13, 2009)

*Uga09*

They looked like another overhyped and undercoached bunch of Dawgs to me.  3rd place in the SEC East for sure.

Don't get me wrong, I'm a big UGA fan and hope they do great.  But I was underwhelmed by what I saw.  I haven't spoken to a single person who isn't troubled by the obvious lack of offense.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 13, 2009)

I think the defense took it pretty serious. The receivers could not hold onto the ball. 

I was very impressed with Logan Grey's performance. He was putting the ball right on the money, as did Murray.

Aron White and Isreal Troupe stood out on offense. Carlton Thomas was the only RB that impressed me. 

The linebackers played well, especially Marcus Washington. Justin Houston seemed to be all over the ball.

The kickers did a good job, as well. It looked like they would be the only ones putting numbers on the scoreboard for a while.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> They looked like another overhyped and undercoached bunch of Dawgs to me.  3rd place in the SEC East for sure.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a big UGA fan and hope they do great.  But I was underwhelmed by what I saw.  I haven't spoken to a single person who isn't troubled by the obvious lack of offense.



Yep and if the score was 27-24 you'd be troubled by the obvious lack of defense. Spring games are a no win situation.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep and if the score was 27-24 you'd be troubled by the obvious lack of defense. Spring games are a no win situation.



Agreed,,,,,Spring Game is exactly what it is ,,,,A SPRING GAME, a scrimmage, a practice.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

Man where do I start?  I was telling Unicoi while we sat in the stands and watched that there was going to be a veritable gloom and doom buffet once we got back and logged on here.  I figured the Dawg haters and nay sayers would be delighting in the lack of offense.  Do I know this bunch or do I know them?  Lol.  

Ok, like a lot of other people, I would have rather seen a little more offense.  Unicoi and I both cussed with every dropped pass.  That, I didn't understand.  John Eason is gone and so is Stafford with his fastball.  Therer are no more excuses for the receivers.  Israel Troup seemed to be the worst offender.  That one long one that he dropped was a sure touchdown and he was wide open.  No excuse for that.  I personally thought Aron White had a pretty good day after dropping the first couple.  He seemed to settle down and catch the ball pretty well.  That's encouraging after not haveing a tight end that could catch for the past three years.  

I was a little dissapointed in Cox but not as bad as some of the people here.  He had a bunch of balls that would have been nice gains or touchdowns that were dropped.  That's not a reflection on him.  Logan looked good.  I was real happy with his performance.  The main issue that I have is with Caleb King.  The kid just seems to not be very interested in being a good football player.  I mean I realize that he just might not be all that good of a college player but he just looks lazy out there.  Seeing him in person makes it look even more that way.  I thought CT looked good.  I maintain that his size going to hold him back as far as being an every down back but he will do well if he's used correctly.

As greene mentioned earlier, if the offense had come out guns blazing, people would be on here crying and moaning about how the D hadn't gotten any better.  I was pleased with what I saw in comparison to what I saw last season.  The db's still dropped balls that should have gone for picks but they did a lot of good things too.  Bryan Evans seems to have finally found a home at safety.  Bacarri Rambo looks like what Rashad Jones is supposed to have been.  He's a hard hitter and a sure tackler.  

The LBs looked good as well I thought.  What I was most pleased with was the play of Justin Houston at end.  You could see the light coming on at the end of last season and he looks to have picked up where he left off.  You gotta like that as a Dawg fan.  In the end, I would have rather seen more offense, but how much can you truly tell from a spring game?  I thionk we were wrong last year to get all excited about it and we're wrong this year to be too down about it.  The main thing that I want to see is somebody stepping up and siezing the tailback spot.  Dontavious got a few carries but was pretty limited having just completed rehabing his knee.  One thing is for sure, we'll find out the real deal come fall.  Go Dawgs!!


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was telling Unicoi while we sat in the stands and watched...




And it went downhill from there


jk guys...comon football!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2009)

What are the odds that Cox is QB at mid season?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> What are the odds that Cox is QB at mid season?



Right now there is no way to know.  A lot of the pass droppers from Saturday won't be the ones getting thrown to this fall.  Moore had some drops but I don't think he is going to be a liability.  Figgins returns and  Charles,Brown and Wooten will be here soon.  Tavarres King didn't get me balls thrown to him and we know AJ will be fine.  

Despite all the buzz about what a great spring Murray had, I don't want to see him on the field.


----------



## troutman34 (Apr 13, 2009)

It looked like a spring game with a new QB and RB.  The defense looked much better and more aggressive.  I was impressed with a TE, can't remember his name and was very impressed with Washington and Houston.  The biggest thing GA needs is a running back to step it up.  It wasn't a flashy game, but NO ONE GOT HURT which is huge for GA right now.  I wouldn't be too upset nor too impressed with the game, but they still have 150 days before kick off.

That's right STILL 150 DAYS!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Right now there is no way to know.  A lot of the pass droppers from Saturday won't be the ones getting thrown to this fall.  Moore had some drops but I don't think he is going to be a liability.  Figgins returns and  Charles,Brown and Wooten will be here soon.  Tavarres King didn't get me balls thrown to him and we know AJ will be fine.
> 
> Despite all the buzz about what a great spring Murray had, I don't want to see him on the field.




I agree on Murray for the most part but it might be really tough to keep him off the field. I think Gray might give us the best chance to win. Who knows...


----------



## Jhunt (Apr 13, 2009)

What I gathered is the defense is pretty much what it was last year, which ain't much.    However, the highly-touted offense couldn't do a whole lot with it.   So, I think this year will be a long one for UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

Jhunt said:


> What I gathered is the defense is pretty much what it was last year, which ain't much.    However, the highly-touted offense couldn't do a whole lot with it.   So, I think this year will be a long one for UGA.



Why do you think the D will be the same?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> I agree on Murray for the most part but it might be really tough to keep him off the field. I think Gray might give us the best chance to win. Who knows...



Don't get me wrong, Murray looked good while he was in there, I just hate to waste a year of elegibility.  Any playing time this year would be on the job training and baptism by fire.  But like you said, who knows?


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> What are the odds that Cox is QB at mid season?



He'll be at least second string by then.  I think he will at least start the first game.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man where do I start?  I was telling Unicoi while we sat in the stands and watched that there was going to be a veritable gloom and doom buffet once we got back and logged on here.  I figured the Dawg haters and nay sayers would be delighting in the lack of offense.  Do I know this bunch or do I know them?  Lol.
> 
> Ok, like a lot of other people, I would have rather seen a little more offense.  Unicoi and I both cussed with every dropped pass.  That, I didn't understand.  John Eason is gone and so is Stafford with his fastball.  Therer are no more excuses for the receivers.  Israel Troup seemed to be the worst offender.  That one long one that he dropped was a sure touchdown and he was wide open.  No excuse for that.  I personally thought Aron White had a pretty good day after dropping the first couple.  He seemed to settle down and catch the ball pretty well.  That's encouraging after not haveing a tight end that could catch for the past three years.
> 
> ...


I was getting worried I'm glad you finaly broke it down for us . Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 13, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Yep and if the score was 27-24 you'd be troubled by the obvious lack of defense. Spring games are a no win situation.



Why should fans not be dissappointed (or underwhelmed as I called it)?

Year after year, all these good recruiting classes and what is there to show for it?

No legit running back.

Receivers that can't catch.

No one primed and ready to take over at QB.

And, until I see it on the field, still big question-marks about any WM defense.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 13, 2009)

Well SEC titles and BCS Bowl wins are decent things to show for it in my opinion. Man there are 150 days left until opening day. Plenty of time to iron the kinks out. Our WR will be FINE. Three more studs will be on campus this summer. Our RB will be fine as well. There may not be 1 standout star of the group, but there will be at least 4 backs that can come in with fresh legs and do work.  And between now and August I promise ALL of these SEC teams will be completely different from the team they were in the spring. If you are going to judge this season based on SPRING PRACTICE, then you are


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> Why should fans not be dissappointed (or underwhelmed as I called it)?
> 
> Year after year, all these good recruiting classes and what is there to show for it?
> 
> ...




Why do you pose as a UGA fan?  I'm not saying that you don't make some valid points but in my entire time on this forum, I don't think I have ever read where you have had anything positive to say.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> Why should fans not be dissappointed (or underwhelmed as I called it)?
> 
> Year after year, all these good recruiting classes and what is there to show for it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Apr 13, 2009)

the receivers that dropped balls will not even see any playing time. So don't get your hopes up yet gaters


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> hey its a spring game....you can't tell everything from it- especially from the defense..you can't let em' really get after it for fear of injuries.................its just fun seeing some college football going again! gonna be a long 3 and a half months waiting on the real deal though. I'm definitely ready for some saturday afternoon SEC football.



Yes bring on Sept.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 13, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> Why should fans not be dissappointed (or underwhelmed as I called it)?
> 
> Year after year, all these good recruiting classes and what is there to show for it?
> 
> ...



Just for perspective... Think about these numbers for a minute. 

85 scholarships per team

Minus 22 incoming players (I think we signed 25 and have 3 early enrollees)

Minus 25 due to injury

Equals 38 scholarship players left to participate in spring drills. Thats 4 shy to go two deep on both sides of the ball...

Simma down.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 14, 2009)

*Wrong Math*



greene_dawg said:


> Just for perspective... Think about these numbers for a minute.
> 
> 85 scholarships per team
> 
> ...



You assume everyone is on a full ride.  Hardly ever the case.  85 scholarships means THE DOLLAR EQUIVALENT OF EIGHTY FIVE SCHOLARSHIPS spread out among all possible players.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do you pose as a UGA fan?  I'm not saying that you don't make some valid points but in my entire time on this forum, I don't think I have ever read where you have had anything positive to say.



And why must all UGA fans put blinders on a pretend the problems aren't there?  Why, if someone is the least bit critical, they are not considered a full-fledged "fan".  I'm as big a fan as any.  I just chose not to drink the Kool Aid and pretend all is well when, in fact, things are far from it.

So rather than get on my case, why don't you address those points I raise that you admit are legit?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> And why must all UGA fans put blinders on a pretend the problems aren't there?  Why, if someone is the least bit critical, they are not considered a full-fledged "fan".  I'm as big a fan as any.  I just chose not to drink the Kool Aid and pretend all is well when, in fact, things are far from it.
> 
> So rather than get on my case, why don't you address those points I raise that you admit are legit?



I did admit that some of your points are legit.  That base was covered when I said as much in the post that you quoted so no need to worry about that. 

You know, I get tired of fans of other teams and a few UGA fans and this nonsense about "blinders" being "delusional" and "drinking Kool Aid."  If you or anybody else thinks that makes them somehow appear more inteligent or astute when it comes to sports, I'm here to tell you that it doesn't.  It just sounds like malcontent pseudointelectual hogwash.

I listed the issues that I saw and don't have a problem with anyone else doing the same.  Too many dropped balls.  I mentioned that.  Too many missed opportunities by the dbs ie dropped picks.  I mentioned that.  Other than a few flashes by CT nobody stepped up and made the tailback positions theirs this spring.  I mentioned that.  So if you really take _your_ blinders off, nobody here is drinking Kool Aid and all of your points have been addressed ad nauseum.  None of that was the issue.  I'm just stating a simple fact.  You say that you are a UGA fan but every single post you have ever made that I have seen has been negative.  I don't recall you having anything good to say even after a win.  My friend, that's not being realistic or analytical so there is no need to try and dress it up as that.  

I'm not trying to say that you don't have as much right to your opinion as anyone else here.  I was just saying that I don't understand why you never, ever, have anything good to say.  Not even once.  If anybody wants to try and spin this as me having blinders on, they are welcome to it.  I listed the issues that I saw.  I just don't see any point in wallowing in it.  When fall comes, if we go out there and look like garbage, I'll call it what it is.  I didn't have any problem being critical of our D last year so spare the sermons about realism and blinders.  My hold on reality is just fine thanks.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 14, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I did admit that some of your points are legit.  That base was covered when I said as much in the post that you quoted so no need to worry about that.
> 
> You know, I get tired of fans of other teams and a few UGA fans and this nonsense about "blinders" being "delusional" and "drinking Kool Aid."  If you or anybody else thinks that makes them somehow appear more inteligent or astute when it comes to sports, I'm here to tell you that it doesn't.  It just sounds like malcontent pseudointelectual hogwash.
> 
> ...



Good post Brad. I agree on all accounts. I am one of the most realistic Dawg fans in my opinion, but realistic and completely pessimistic are polar opposites


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Good post Brad. I agree on all accounts. I am one of the most realistic Dawg fans in my opinion, but realistic and completely pessimistic are polar opposites



Thank you!!  No more calls please, we have a winner.  That's it exactly.  I feel like I have a pretty good understanding of what the facts are.  I also think I'm pretty good at seeing it the way it is rather than how I want it to be.  That's why it gets on my nerves when somebody who is just being pesimistic or overly critical tries to couch it in such a way that they are just realistic and you or I have blinders on.  That just gets old.  Mostly because it's just flat out wrong.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 14, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> You assume everyone is on a full ride.  Hardly ever the case.  85 scholarships means THE DOLLAR EQUIVALENT OF EIGHTY FIVE SCHOLARSHIPS spread out among all possible players.



Right math. Any way you shake the stick UGA is down almost 50 football players right this second.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 14, 2009)

yo bubs we are all dawgs here and an dawg family. why dos yall have to argue and it aint even season yet. so mines dawgs did not looks to good but it is spring and they will be gooder by fall for sore. liten up and dawg hugs all around. yalls need to simma and get with the program. dang.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yo bubs we are all dawgs here and an dawg family. why dos yall have to argue and it aint even season yet. so mines dawgs did not looks to good but it is spring and they will be gooder by fall for sore. liten up and dawg hugs all around. yalls need to simma and get with the program. dang.



Once again, why is it that in your initial posts, you could spell and put together coherent sentences?  There was no "mines", "gooder", or screwed up subject/verb agreement.  So what's the deal?  Did you get a lick on the head since then "DawgPound?"


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yo bubs we are all dawgs here and an dawg family. why dos yall have to argue and it aint even season yet. so mines dawgs did not looks to good but it is spring and they will be gooder by fall for sore. liten up and dawg hugs all around. yalls need to simma and get with the program. dang.



Spelling aint everything


----------



## sleeze (Apr 14, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yo bubs we are all dawgs here and an dawg family. why dos yall have to argue and it aint even season yet. so mines dawgs did not looks to good but it is spring and they will be gooder by fall for sore. liten up and dawg hugs all around. yalls need to simma and get with the program. dang.



Yeah what he said.......................All yall dogs give each other a big doghug just like in dogpounds avatar.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yo bubs i preciate that for sore. lets me know when they figger out who gone win the west so i will know who mine dawgs will be playin.



LSU will win the West and will play Florida for the SEC title.
Dawgs will be sitting at home bub! 



DAWG POUND said:


> yo bubs we are all dawgs here and an dawg family. why dos yall have to argue and it aint even season yet. so mines dawgs did not looks to good but it is spring and they will be gooder by fall for sore. liten up and dawg hugs all around. yalls need to simma and get with the program. dang.



Don'tcha know dawgs turn on each other when things get tough. I sore hope the dawgs do get gooder. 



South GA Dawg said:


> Once again, why is it that in your initial posts, you could spell and put together coherent sentences?  There was no "mines", "gooder", or screwed up subject/verb agreement.  So what's the deal?  Did you get a lick on the head since then "DawgPound?"



SGD, he's the prototypical Georgia fan. Don't be a "Pound" hater.. 


Now as to the Georgia Spring game: I thought the team looked sloppy and weak. I was not impressed at all. Cox was not crisp or executing well, receivers dropping balls, etc. You guys better hope for massive improvement before the season starts because the early effort looked weak.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> LSU will win the West and will play Florida for the SEC title.
> Dawgs will be sitting at home bub!
> 
> 
> ...



No he's not.

Who cares?  I'm not ready to panic.  We'll be ready.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I did admit that some of your points are legit.  That base was covered when I said as much in the post that you quoted so no need to worry about that.
> 
> You know, I get tired of fans of other teams and a few UGA fans and this nonsense about "blinders" being "delusional" and "drinking Kool Aid."  If you or anybody else thinks that makes them somehow appear more inteligent or astute when it comes to sports, I'm here to tell you that it doesn't.  It just sounds like malcontent pseudointelectual hogwash.
> 
> ...



I appreciate your thoughts and insights.  The difference between you and me is that I choose to call is for what it is right now-- a weak and unimpressive showing.  I think the criticism of UGA is legit.  Given all the talent this program has supposedly recruited and given all the praises piled on CMR, I expect better.  Last season was a huge disappointment and based on what I saw at G-Day, this season will be much worse.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Once again, why is it that in your initial posts, you could spell and put together coherent sentences?  There was no "mines", "gooder", or screwed up subject/verb agreement.  So what's the deal?  Did you get a lick on the head since then "DawgPound?"



Maybe in his initial posts he was dictating to his UGA tutor, who was probably a graduate of another university, and the tutor was correcting and typing his sentiments. Pound is okay, just excited to see what his Dawgs are going to do for sore.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Once again, why is it that in your initial posts, you could spell and put together coherent sentences?  There was no "mines", "gooder", or screwed up subject/verb agreement.  So what's the deal?  Did you get a lick on the head since then "DawgPound?"



He sure did like to agree with the Bama fans in the beginning, as well. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

DSGB said:


> He sure did like to agree with the Bama fans in the beginning, as well. Hmmmmmm......



Yeah Kevin, what about that?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> I appreciate your thoughts and insights.  The difference between you and me is that I choose to call is for what it is right now-- a weak and unimpressive showing.  I think the criticism of UGA is legit.  Given all the talent this program has supposedly recruited and given all the praises piled on CMR, I expect better.  Last season was a huge disappointment and based on what I saw at G-Day, this season will be much worse.



We agree on at least a couple of things.  First, I agree 100% that last year was a huge dissapointment.  But if memory serves, you were waving the white flag before the season even started.  But I do agree that it was a huge dissapointment.  We finally had the table set for us and we blew it.  I am not one to dismiss the impact of 20 something season ending injuries.  I don't care what you say, there is no way to minimize the magnitude of that.

But meltdowns like that are not the product of injuries alone.  Our special teams last year were special only if you use that word to mean something much different.  It was unbelievable.  I still can't believe how awful Blair Walsh was.  He can make fifty yard field goals but he can't put the ball in the end zone on kickoffs?  How is that possible?  Our kickoff coverage was a joke.  Everybody that we played got to start on the forty.  We decide to put one of our best athletes on the field in Logan Gray in order to make use of his talents on punt returns and we have him fair catch nearly every single punt.  Why even use him?

Last but not least, the D.  I have been over this so many times that I'm sick of typing it.  It was sad.  I personally blame Martinez and his inability to adjust during a game along with the decision to suspend live tackling in practice.  This is no disrespect to Tech, but there is no way that a team that runs the ball almost every play should be able to beat you.  No mystery involved there.

That gets last year out of the way.  I adressed the issues that you brought up as it relates to GDay.  Adresed them twice in fact.I d a completely honest answer.  If the offense had come out and lit up the scoreboard Saturday and moved the ball at will, you would have been on here bemoaning the state of the D and how we hadn't improved and that it would be like last year or worse and we would be lucky to win 9 games, wouldn't you?  Be honest.  That's what you would have been on hear typing.  There wouldn't have been anything positive.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 15, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> I appreciate your thoughts and insights.  The difference between you and me is that I choose to call is for what it is right now-- a weak and unimpressive showing.  I think the criticism of UGA is legit.  Given all the talent this program has supposedly recruited and given all the praises piled on CMR, I expect better.  Last season was a huge disappointment and based on what I saw at G-Day, this season will be much worse.




Its a spring game man, A SPRING GAME.  

If the Gators look bad in their Spring game on Saturday do you think they should still be preseason #1?

Seems like you do not watch very many spring games. Because a lot of times a team can have a poor showing in the game and still have a great season.  It happens quite often as a matter of fact.

My


----------



## sleeze (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah Kevin, what about that?


----------



## kevina (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah Kevin, what about that?



I have not read any of his past post, but he appears to be a huge NASCAR fan and his grammar and spelling fits right in with most of the post on those threads. As far as agreeing with BAMA fans, all I can say is there is hope for the young man!

RTR!!!


----------



## tylerhortman (Apr 15, 2009)

yalls defense looked good, QBs looked good, WRs and TEs looked BAD.. i will say that the first play was pretty cool though.
Hopefully my TIDE will be seeing yall in Atlanta... it's always a good atmosphere when BAMA and UGA meet


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

tylerhortman said:


> yalls defense looked good, QBs looked good, WRs and TEs looked BAD.. i will say that the first play was pretty cool though.
> Hopefully my TIDE will be seeing yall in Atlanta... it's always a good atmosphere when BAMA and UGA meet



Yep, a UGA/Bama SEC title game would rock.


----------



## tylerhortman (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yep, a UGA/Bama SEC title game would rock.


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That gets last year out of the way.  I adressed the issues that you brought up as it relates to GDay.  Adresed them twice in fact.I d a completely honest answer.  If the offense had come out and lit up the scoreboard Saturday and moved the ball at will, you would have been on here bemoaning the state of the D and how we hadn't improved and that it would be like last year or worse and we would be lucky to win 9 games, wouldn't you?  Be honest.  That's what you would have been on hear typing.  There wouldn't have been anything positive.



If the offense had been able to move the ball at will, yea buddy, you bet.  I'd been all over the D.

But come on........... the offense for the most part was non-existent due to poor execution, not the D.

That's my point.  This looks right now like it might be the weakest UGA team on offense we've seen in quite a while.  And with all the talent recruited and praises given to CMR, this is unacceptable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> If the offense had been able to move the ball at will, yea buddy, you bet.  I'd been all over the D.
> 
> But come on........... the offense for the most part was non-existent due to poor execution, not the D.
> 
> That's my point.  This looks right now like it might be the weakest UGA team on offense we've seen in quite a while.  And with all the talent recruited and praises given to CMR, this is unacceptable.



My point exactly.  The only thing that would have come close to being acceptable to you would have been something in the neighborhood of a 21-14 win or a 14-14 tie.  How often does that ever happen?  What's more, don't you find it strange that most people agree that a spring scrimmage is nothing to get excited or worried about?  How many spring games have you watched?  They rarely provide all that much in the way of a true projection of what a team will be.  This is especially true when consider that we were having to use TWO scholarship DE's.  Three of the probable starter for the O line were unable to practice, and one of the possible starters at tailback was held out while another was limited to three carries having just come back from rehabbing his knee.

By the same token, everyone agreed that Saturday was by far the worst day that qbs and receivers had all spring.  

There really is nothing that the Dawgs could have done that would have caused you break your routine of gloom, doom, and pessimism.  I mean that's just what you do.  I've been around fans like you before who find a black mark on everything.  I've had the misfortune of sitting near some during games and even touchdowns aren't good enough.  They complain about what could have or should have happened on that drive and how we'll blow it.  I don't get why you won't just admit it.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Apr 15, 2009)

Comeaux, I see you are over here spreading your lunacy! All I know is the DAWGS are gonna stick those corndogs where the sun don't shine!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Comeaux, I see you are over here spreading your lunacy! All I know is the DAWGS are gonna stick those corndogs where the sun don't shine!



He'll do that on his own.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He'll do that on his own.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2009)

scooter1 said:


>



:d


----------



## Buck (Apr 15, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He'll do that on his own.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 15, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> If the offense had been able to move the ball at will, yea buddy, you bet.  I'd been all over the D.
> 
> But come on........... the offense for the most part was non-existent due to poor execution, not the D.
> 
> That's my point.  This looks right now like it might be the weakest UGA team on offense we've seen in quite a while.  And with all the talent recruited and praises given to CMR, this is unacceptable.


 You can tell you dont watch much football.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 26, 2009)

The UGA offense is stacked with talent, once again...

The big question is can the coaches capitalize on it, like they DIDN'T do last year. 

My bet is NO, the lack of talent does and has been in the UGA coaching staff for quite some time now.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 26, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> The UGA offense is stacked with talent, once again...
> 
> The big question is can the coaches capitalize on it, like they DIDN'T do last year.
> 
> My bet is NO, the lack of talent does and has been in the UGA coaching staff for quite some time now.



Mark Richt should feel good! The #1 pick in the draft at QB and the #12 pick at RB and they only scored 10 points on the Gator D!!! Great offensive coaching!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Mark Richt should feel good! The #1 pick in the draft at QB and the #12 pick at RB and they only scored 10 points on the Gator D!!! Great offensive coaching!



Yeah that O line was great too in that game. You are correct though we only put up 10 points in that game.  Maybe will get lucky this year and the Gators will have the UGA injury bug infect 20 or so starters and we will win one.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 26, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Yeah that O line was great too in that game. You are correct though we only put up 10 points in that game.  Maybe will get lucky this year and the Gators will have the UGA injury bug infect 20 or so starters and we will win one.



You sure it didn't have anything to do with that Excellent Gator Defense and Great Gator D-line.?

Havent you heard?
We are a deep team.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2009)

sleeze said:


> You sure it didn't have anything to do with that Excellent Gator Defense and Great Gator D-line.?
> 
> Havent you heard?
> We are a deep team.



I'm not trying to take anything away from your mighty Gators. Yall dominated the line of scrimmage on both sides of the ball. I just think that if yall lost that many players you would be in the same boat as us Dawg fans Yall won the NC enjoy it you deserve it. I hope we spank yall like a bunch of girls this year, but if we do lose I hope it isn't a smack down like we got last year. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 27, 2009)

sleeze said:


> You sure it didn't have anything to do with that Excellent Gator Defense and Great Gator D-line.?
> 
> Havent you heard?
> We are a deep team.



yous best enjoy it while yous can cause mines dawgs will be reddy to gets a win on yours gators this year for sore and plays for the sec champ. yous hear it first right hear.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 27, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yous best enjoy it while yous can cause mines dawgs will be reddy to gets a win on yours gators this year for sore and plays for the sec champ. yous hear it first right hear.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 27, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yous best enjoy it while yous can cause mines dawgs will be reddy to gets a win on yours gators this year for sore and plays for the sec champ. yous hear it first right hear.


 
Sorry, a few others have beat you to it...

But just like the Pelosi / Obama folks, if you keep saying it long enough, eventually it will come true.

Eventually...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 28, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> yous best enjoy it while yous can cause mines dawgs will be reddy to gets a win on yours gators this year for sore and plays for the sec champ. yous hear it first right hear.



Dude seriously, it's getting old. Unless you had a stroke in the last year that has seriously affected your typing ability, then I just can't understand why you have this undying passion to purposely type like a 6 year old


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude seriously, it's getting old. Unless you had a stroke in the last year that has seriously affected your typing ability, then I just can't understand why you have this undying passion to purposely type like a 6 year old



He's been cheered on by a small number of folks here.  I guess he sits around thinking that he's funny.  It's really kind of creepy if you stop and think about it.  Think about how much time this guy posing as "DawgPound" spends on this.  Think about what kind of person would dedicate so much of their time to something like that and just keep it going on and on and on.  I think we are dealing with a serious head case here.  Kind of spooky when you look at it like that.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's been cheered on by a small number of folks here.  I guess he sits around thinking that he's funny.  It's really kind of creepy if you stop and think about it.  Think about how much time this guy posing as "DawgPound" spends on this.  Think about what kind of person would dedicate so much of their time to something like that and just keep it going on and on and on.  I think we are dealing with a serious head case here.  Kind of spooky when you look at it like that.



Speaking of which....where's Comeaux??


----------



## sleeze (Apr 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Dude seriously, it's getting old. Unless you had a stroke in the last year that has seriously affected your typing ability, then I just can't understand why you have this undying passion to purposely type like a 6 year old





South GA Dawg said:


> He's been cheered on by a small number of folks here.  I guess he sits around thinking that he's funny.  It's really kind of creepy if you stop and think about it.  Think about how much time this guy posing as "DawgPound" spends on this.  Think about what kind of person would dedicate so much of their time to something like that and just keep it going on and on and on.  I think we are dealing with a serious head case here.  Kind of spooky when you look at it like that.



I agree guys,,,,,,,,,,,,,It was pretty funny to me the first few times.......But now i wish he would stop posting and wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Speaking of which....where's Comeaux??



You noticed that too?


----------



## proside (Apr 28, 2009)

sleeze said:


>





BlackSmoke said:


> Dude seriously, it's getting old. Unless you had a stroke in the last year that has seriously affected your typing ability, then I just can't understand why you have this undying passion to purposely type like a 6 year old





South GA Dawg said:


> He's been cheered on by a small number of folks here.  I guess he sits around thinking that he's funny.  It's really kind of creepy if you stop and think about it.  Think about how much time this guy posing as "DawgPound" spends on this.  Think about what kind of person would dedicate so much of their time to something like that and just keep it going on and on and on.  I think we are dealing with a serious head case here.  Kind of spooky when you look at it like that.





sleeze said:


> I agree guys,,,,,,,,,,,,,It was pretty funny to me the first few times.......But now i wish he would stop posting and wasting bandwidth.



Come on guys, thats no way to act. Out of all the people that get on here an intentionally post to upset the applecart (yours truly many moons ago)

We are going to crack on him because he cant spell good or as good as others?

He never has a bad attitude to any of us, and we are going to attack him over his spelling.

Look men, if this guy wants to spell bad let him, its really no big deal!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Come on guys, thats no way to act. Out of all the people that get on here an intentionally post to upset the applecart (yours truly many moons ago)
> 
> We are going to crack on him because he cant spell good or as good as others?
> 
> ...


I haven't benn around here to long but I think the dude is hillarius. Keep it coming Dawg Pound


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Come on guys, thats no way to act. Out of all the people that get on here an intentionally post to upset the applecart (yours truly many moons ago)
> 
> We are going to crack on him because he cant spell good or as good as others?
> 
> ...



Come on proside.  You know that's not what we're talking about.

Check out his very posts, unless he's delted them since I started calling him out on it.  For some reason, "DawgPound" used to be able to spell.  Lol.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Come on proside. You know that's not what we're talking about.
> 
> Check out his very posts, unless he's *delted* them since I started calling him out on it. For some reason, "DawgPound" used to be able to spell. Lol.


 

So did you !!!


----------



## proside (Apr 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Come on proside.  You know that's not what we're talking about.
> 
> Check out his very posts, unless he's delted them since I started calling him out on it.  For some reason, "DawgPound" used to be able to spell.  Lol.




Brad, my company has very very close ties to the UGA Football program.

Every year we get UGA memorabillia autographed by vey popular UGA celebrities for Fund raisers.I am in charge of distributing these items out. I would like to give you a couple of very cool items if your interested!

Let me know if your interested?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Brad, my company has very very close ties to the UGA Football program.
> 
> Every year we get UGA memorabillia autographed by *vey* popular UGA celebrities for Fund raisers.I am in charge of distributing these items out. I would like to give you a couple of very cool items if your interested!
> 
> Let me know if your interested?


 

I think DawgPound is rubbing off on you boys.........for sore!!..


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I think DawgPound is rubbing off on you boys.........for sore!!..


----------



## proside (Apr 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I think DawgPound is rubbing off on you boys.........for sore!!..



I dont mind having his attitude at all!!


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 28, 2009)

i preciate them kind words by some for sore but what with all the fuss? ise enjoys reading things on hear and i share mine love for mines dawgs its jest that simple. ise dont mean no harm to no body. 
with Jr#88 almost winnin this week end and mines dawgs looked good in there spring game it gonna be a good year for sore.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Brad, my company has very very close ties to the UGA Football program.
> 
> Every year we get UGA memorabillia autographed by vey popular UGA celebrities for Fund raisers.I am in charge of distributing these items out. I would like to give you a couple of very cool items if your interested!
> 
> Let me know if your interested?



That would great.  What do yall have?  Jerseys and stuff?  That's awsome.  Thanks proside.


----------



## proside (Apr 28, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> i preciate them kind words by some for sore but what with all the fuss? ise enjoys reading things on hear and i share mine love for mines dawgs its jest that simple. ise dont mean no harm to no body.
> with Jr#88 almost winnin this week end and mines dawgs looked good in there spring game it gonna be a good year for sore.



Hey Bro,

I know nothing about nascar and dont care to learn!

But who ever this  Jr#88 is?

I hope he wins every race they have!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> So did you !!!



It's after supper Hugh give me a break.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> But who ever this Jr#88 is?
> 
> I hope he wins every race they have!!!


 

NOW YOU'RE TALKIN !!!


----------



## proside (Apr 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> That would great.  What do yall have?  Jerseys and stuff?  That's awsome.  Thanks proside.



Oh yea, alot of cool stuff!

When I go to pick it up, you can come if you like!

We will have to go to Athens and pick it up from CMR's office!


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Hey Bro,
> 
> I know nothing about nascar and dont care to learn!
> 
> ...



nascar is a cloths 2nd to college football and JR#88 is the son of dale earnhart sr. alls you gotta do is watch one good race and yous will be hook like me. i hopes JR#88 win every race too but ise will settle for the checker in the next race for sore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Oh yea, alot of cool stuff!
> 
> When I go to pick it up, you can come if you like!
> 
> We will have to go to Athens and pick it up from CMR's office!


 

HEY SGD !!!! When you do that, invite ol' CMR down for some Wild Wings....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Oh yea, alot of cool stuff!
> 
> When I go to pick it up, you can come if you like!
> 
> We will have to go to Athens and pick it up from CMR's office!



Why do I get the feeling you're setting me up?

Just kidding man.  Sure, let me know.  When do yall do this usually?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 28, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> HEY SGD !!!! When you do that, invite ol' CMR down for some Wild Wings....



You laugh, but if I get to go, I will.

I'm sure that will go over like a concrete cloud but it's worth a shot.


----------



## proside (Apr 28, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Why do I get the feeling you're setting me up?
> 
> Just kidding man.  Sure, let me know.  When do yall do this usually?



Bro no setting you up, I think that you are one of the truest fans for your team that I have seen!

Just dont be hating on me in a few months when I might blurt out something stupid like....17 out of 20 or score board!!!

We should be going soon, spring ball is over and fundraising is starting back up!

I will give you plenty of notice so we can meet up in the ATL.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 28, 2009)

dang thats their is cool as heck right their for sore. if you waits till this time next years yall can look at mines dawgs football championships trophy when yall are down in athens. oh yea hoss


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 28, 2009)

proside said:


> Come on guys, thats no way to act. Out of all the people that get on here an intentionally post to upset the applecart (yours truly many moons ago)
> 
> We are going to crack on him because he cant spell good or as good as others?




Here is why I am getting perturbed....

Original posts from DawgPound from last summer...

"My apologies on behalf of some of my fellow fans. Apparently some of them do not get out much. But in saying that i do not agree with all you all say"

"I voted for bama as most have. I wish we had the history they have. I like our present situation. I think if any team mentioned in the poll had the history they have we would not know how to act either"

"On a serious note bama should do well recruiting and it does not suprise me that they are able to grab talent out of Ga. There are many athletes that want to play as freshman and bama has many holes to fill. We are loaded in Athens and it is dificult for a freshman to come in and steal a starting job. In closing bamas recruiting should slow down a bit when they fill all their holes."

--------------

Then he mysteriously disappeared for about 6 months and returned after the first of the year. Now posts from DawgPound go something like....

"yo bubs we are all dawgs here and an dawg family. why dos yall have to argue and it aint even season yet. so mines dawgs did not looks to good but it is spring and they will be gooder by fall for sore. liten up and dawg hugs all around. yalls need to simma and get with the program. dang."

"ise dont see the twist but all thems rest looks good."

"if mines JR#88 wont so classy he woulduv won at deggar. alls he had to do was puts a bump on hamlin and slid hims up then drove bye bye."

Baffling ain't it??


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2009)

proside said:


> Bro no setting you up, I think that you are one of the truest fans for your team that I have seen!
> 
> Just dont be hating on me in a few months when I might blurt out something stupid like....17 out of 20 or score board!!!
> 
> ...



I was just kidding about the set up thing man.  No worries about the smack talk.  I will be doing my share when August roles around.  I hope I will have reason to keep it up after the season starts.::  It's all in fun.  I promise not to get ticked but you gotta promise the same thing.

Sounds great man.  Like I said, just let me know.  I would love that.  The month of May is shaping up like it's going to be pretty slow for me so it works out good if it's coming up soon.  Looking forward to it and thanks again.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Here is why I am getting perturbed....
> 
> Original posts from DawgPound from last summer...
> 
> ...



I've brought this very thing up several times and haven't gotten a reply from DawPound.  It will be interesting to see if he has anything to say now that you have provided specific examples.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Apr 29, 2009)

I think he went off to summer camp with Bobby Boucher and the waterboy crowd for 6 months...hence the transformation...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Apr 29, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> I think he went off to summer camp with Bobby Boucher and the waterboy crowd for 6 months...hence the transformation...



Ol' Farmer Fran got ahold of him


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Here is why I am getting perturbed....
> 
> Original posts from DawgPound from last summer...
> 
> ...





South GA Dawg said:


> I've brought this very thing up several times and haven't gotten a reply from DawPound.  It will be interesting to see if he has anything to say now that you have provided specific examples.



mines daddy used to post hears a long time ago an did not gets hooked so i gots on it and i looked on heres a few months ago and think this is pretty cool so ise started talking on here. what the fuse? i can shares mine love for dawgs and nascar with youens jest likes me and mines daddy share our love for them dawgs for sore. dang


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> mines daddy used to post hears a long time ago an did not gets hooked so i gots on it and i looked on heres a few months ago and think this is pretty cool so ise started talking on here. what the fuse? i can shares mine love for dawgs and nascar with youens jest likes me and mines daddy share our love for them dawgs for sore. dang



Weak "DawgPound." Weak.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Weak "DawgPound." Weak.


 
Quit pickin on Dawg Pound you big bully....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Quit pickin on Dawg Pound you big bully....



He's up for consideration for the ignore list.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> He's up for consideration for the ignore list.


 

I like his typing style.................but then, I like challenges...


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 29, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> I like his typing style.................but then, I like challenges...



It is definitely that.


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 29, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Weak "DawgPound." Weak.



may be now ise know why daddy quits talking on hear. wow is all ise can say. yall gave me a head ache for sore.


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 29, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> may be now ise know why daddy quits talking on hear. wow is all ise can say. yall gave me a head ache for sore.



Dawg, I hope you get rid of that headache. I for one enjoy your post and your optimism for this season and your dawgs. I don't think that you have a chance against the Gators this year but good luck to you and your Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 30, 2009)

DAWG POUND said:


> may be now ise know why daddy quits talking on hear. wow is all ise can say. yall gave me a head ache for sore.



Keep um coming DAWG POUND not all fo us on here are that serious!


----------



## DAWG POUND (Apr 30, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Keep um coming DAWG POUND not all fo us on here are that serious!



thanks bubs and i means that for sore. hey i like yore uga avater.


----------



## sleeze (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks like the "DAWGPOUND" fan base is strong, Sheesh.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Apr 30, 2009)

We Good to go


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 3, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Looks like the "DAWGPOUND" fan base is strong, Sheesh.


 
itsa sore is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 11, 2009)

brownceluse said:


> Why dont you elobrate?


 
I think their performance speaks for itself.


----------



## proside (Nov 22, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> They looked like another overhyped and undercoached bunch of Dawgs to me.  3rd place in the SEC East for sure.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm a big UGA fan and hope they do great.  But I was underwhelmed by what I saw.  I haven't spoken to a single person who isn't troubled by the obvious lack of offense.



Boy you sure knew what you were talking about!

Any thoughts on what they should do to get ready for 2010 season?


----------



## Sweetwater (Nov 22, 2009)

proside said:


> Any thoughts on what they should do to get ready for 2010 season?



Learn to block, learn to tackle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2009)

Sweetwater said:


> Learn to block, learn to tackle.


 

You mean all of those things the coaching staff is suppose to be teaching them??


----------

